# Osteen's entertainment circus comes to Des Moines, Iowa tonight



## Berean (Jul 18, 2014)

What can you say? We're all aware of his product. I had no idea he had a traveling road show until I ran across this article Friday morning.



> When the preacher Joel Osteen flashes his famous smile at Wells Fargo Arena on Friday, the crowd will get to see the sort of show he puts on every Sunday back home in Texas, where his Lakewood Church has taken over the 16,000-seat arena that used to house the Houston Rockets.



Osteen brings Iowa his 1-on-1 approach


----------



## Gforce9 (Jul 18, 2014)

Berean said:


> the crowd will get to see the sort of show he puts on every Sunday back home in Texas



This about encapsulates it......


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jul 18, 2014)

He appears to have an interesting ordo saludis: Osteen urging “activating faith,” because “faith is what causes God to work.” Later, he even spoke of “speaking to the seeds of greatness that God’s placed in all of us.”

Joel explained once , he was so successful because 'I drive in my own lane'
‘Staying in His Lane’ — Joel Osteen’s Gospel of Affirmation Without Salvation
‘Staying in His Lane’ — Joel Osteen’s Gospel of Affirmation Without Salvation &ndash; AlbertMohler.com


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 18, 2014)

By the positive providence of God, I am coulrophobic.


----------



## Berean (Jul 18, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> By the positive providence of God, I am coulrophobic.


----------



## hammondjones (Jul 18, 2014)

Time to break out the Joel Osteen drinking game. http://www.whitehorseinn.org/images/stories/Joel_O_Scorecard.pdf

Not that I endorse that sort of behavior.


----------



## Free Christian (Jul 18, 2014)

Gforce9 said:


> the crowd will get to see the sort of "SHOW" he puts on every Sunday back home in Texas


I agree. That about sums it up.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 19, 2014)

Berean said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > By the positive providence of God, I am coulrophobic.
> ...


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 19, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> By the positive providence of God, I am coulrophobic.



Hey, me too! Ever since I was around 5 or 6.


----------

